# Lug Nut Covers



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a really stupid question.

How do I get the little black lug nut covers off. I am trying to check the torque of the lug nuts but I have not found anyway to get the covers off. I can't get a screwdriver in to ply they off and I tried a pair of spark plug wire pliers and they just slip.

I really don't want to damage them but we are going on a trip next week and I would like to be able to change a flat if I have to.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I never put mine on but I think they just slip over the lug nuts and can be popped off with a screw driver. Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You should check the lugs according to the tag on the fender. I think something about every 50 miles for the first 200 or something like that. I got mine off with a very wide flathead screwdriver. I've also heard of people using a weed puller. Once I got mine off, I left them off so I can torque the lugs and it also scratches the paint prying off the covers repeatedly.

Mike


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Mine come off fairly easily using a pair of channel lock pliers, squeeze just hard enough and they slide off. My first instinct was to try the flat blade screwdriver but realized that would chip the paint on the wheels and rust will rear it's uglyness upon my rolling clubhouse!








Joe


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Channel lock pliers ... bout the only way .... once they were off i kept them off... its not like they are water tight or protecting anything ...


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

They actually make a tool for removing them. It resembles a pair of pliers but the end is shaped to fit the lug nut cover and is plastic coated to prevent scratching. I think spent about $10 for it at the dealer where I bought the TT.

Channel locks will also do it.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I also use channel locks to pull the covers off
Just enough to grip it.
I do put them back on ( It just looks better)
It just takes a couple of seconds to take off and on.
Don


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I use vise-grips set firm but not too tight. I set it for one and then the others are intimidated and come right off.

I put'm back on after checking torque.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Channel locks here, and I put them back on after checking. Like Don said, it just looks better.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Big pliers, carefully.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Gary,

I think these are what Steve was referring to: lug cover pliers

I don't have a pair, just use whatever pliers are handy at the time.

Greg


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I use channel locks with a rag so I do not damage them. I replace them as well.

Thor


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, Greg, that's it. I can't resist a new tool.
Steve


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

DW's contribution:

XXL Tee-shirt: Lug nut cover.

ha,ha


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

ROTFL Brain







Your DW is very clever









mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't have those covers on my nuts! 

I've got a big sliver cap that covers all the nuts and the center cap. I pry the cover off with an old bicycle tool. It works great, because it's bent. One cap on each wheel, and it exposes all the nuts.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

They look sharp
We don't have a chrome ring around ours
Just a plain white rim with the black lug caps.
I was wondering why they have different rim styles
Don


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

I went to the auto parts and bought chrome lug nuts that where for chrome wheels I paid $6.00 a pack of 5. Ken


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Every dealer I've had always gave me the covers in a bag or drawer, suggested I leave them off so that I could check them frequently and easily. I've just left them off, but I check mine every trip.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Being an Outback newbie, I'm glad to see such a simple thing has caused so much pondering on others. They didn't tell me they were lug nut covers. I just thought they were HUGE nuts! After I found I didn't have a lug wrench big enuf, I noticed one was kinda scratched. I thought wow I scratched a new lug nut, then reliazed it was plastic!








I actually LOL at myself beside the camper on the ground. I've never had covers on my nuts before







, either a cap or center or something else. 
So, for now, I'll leave em on. BUT, they are troublesome to take off. Mine's new and I can't bring myself...yet...to take away from the new. I pull mine off with a Robogrip and they slide off. I have had to tighten only a few.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

There is actually a tool that you can get for about $10.00 at Camping World that is used to pull the covers off of the lug nuts.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I wonder why they changed from the style I have. Mine are much easier to get on/off. Only one thing to pry off per wheel.

Nut covers must have been cheaper. Cheaper is not always the way to go.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Mine also has the cover like Jolly's 2003 was the last year they had them T thinl they traded them for the pull out pantry shelf







I like the chrome beauty rings and lug cover they look sweeeet









Jim


----------



## Bob (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's a tip for the lugs nut covers, After you fight and Curse a bit at them and there removed, Don't reinstall them, Put them in the garage in a safe place so it you ever need them you can find them (HA HA ). OK well after checking the torque on the lugs, Paint (with either a brush or a Spray Can ) the lug nuts and rim, After a few times of checking thet torque you can Visally look at the Lug Nuts and see it there still tight.. As for the paint will crack around the rime and the Lugnut. This method is used by a few people that I know that have trailers and also 4X4's. I use it myself and I like it

Just thought I'd put my 2 cents worth in

BOB


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bob

Great idea









Thor


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

My covers come off by using firm pressure with my fngers. At first I had a screwdriver to use but found out I did not need it.
I only had them off a few times but think they should pull off even easier as the time goes on ???


----------



## JOELs28BHS (Apr 25, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I wonder why they changed from the style I have. Mine are much easier to get on/off. Only one thing to pry off per wheel.
> 
> Nut covers must have been cheaper. Cheaper is not always the way to go.
> [snapback]28824[/snapback]​


Hey JollyMon, 
I had an '03 28RSS and I traded it for my '04 28BHS, I liked the chrome center caps and trim rings so well that when I traded I kept them. When they asked where they were I told them that I forgot them at home and they could have the new stuff off the '04. The fell for it, I may have the only '04 with the '03 wheel stuff. I really like the look. 
HAPPY CAMPING AND GOD BLESS


----------

